# My 1st buck....



## RGRJN (Dec 27, 2004)

This is my 1st Buck since I resumed huntin. The army took me away from hunting for just over 10 years. Didn't see any last year. Nothing for Bow season this year. Nov of this year I scored on this one. Then again in Dec(see my other thread). This is also a test to see if I can figure out this picture thang  so please bear with me. Thanks Phil(Bligerat) for pointing in the right direction.Also there's some picture growth due to the angle of this shot.


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 27, 2004)

WOHOOO it worked   Guess I need to sign off, Now I'm talking to myself online  

Joe


----------



## Woody (Dec 27, 2004)

Good deal on the Buck -- it ain't gonna take you long to catch up -- 

That a Lumpkin County Buck??


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 27, 2004)

Congrats on your buck  

Next time keep your head in the pic so we can see if your smiling


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 28, 2004)

*NIce buck*

I'd be proud if that were my next one. Congrats and Thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 28, 2004)

Thats a nice mountain buck. My congratulations on taking him. I like the width on that rack.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 28, 2004)

Congrats on a fine buck brother.  Thanks for the 10 years of service as well.

Nothing wrong with a little picture growth!

Jim


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice one!!!! sorry you had to go without hunting for so long, but again, thanks for your service to our country!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 28, 2004)

*Old Soldiers......*

Great to have you back home adn what a welcome home too!! Nice buck !!  I "did without" for 5 years while I served too !! Schwaebisch Gmund Germany 81-86.  And by the way ........Welcome to the Fire !!


----------



## RGRJN (Dec 28, 2004)

Woody,
yes that's a Lumpkin buck. If your familar with the area. I know the family that used to run the old Buckhorn grocery on 9/52. It's all family land behind it and is hunted rarley. This was one the young'uns back there.

Folks it was my privilge to serve with the people I did. I did 20 years total. It made me who I am(from a young punk) and introduced me to my home(Dahlonega), I wasn't stationed here 30 days and knew I was home(99 percent of it is the people). Course it took me 15 years to get back on a perment basis. So really I'm indebted to the Army and you folks for allowing me to serve and welcoming me and my family to the community way back when.

Joe


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 11, 2005)

*NIce buck*

I killed my first buck not  to long ago. Hope he fills the freezer. And thanks for all your time in the army God bless.


----------

